# DCT - The Horror...the Horror...



## Theogenes (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh NO!! A new ecumenical movement is afoot.
DCT.... Dogs and Cats Together...


Check my Avatar...
or check here....http://www.all-creatures.org/humor/lightsout.html


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 16, 2007)

That is the very kind of behavior I would expect in a home where family devotions has been replaced by the television set. Let's hope this isn't a trend.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## turmeric (Jul 16, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 16, 2007)

Cute pic.


----------

